# Rocker molding



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello, does anybody have an instruction Manual for Fixing the rocker moldings (under the doors).
I bought new rocker panel moulding clip set, but there's no instruction.....
Regards: Peter


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

This should move you in the right direction:


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

....Mustang ???? That's totally different !


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> ....Mustang ???? That's totally different !



That was just a test to see if you could spot the difference between a Mustang and a GTO........you passed. :thumbsup:


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Puuh, I made it ;-)
I also looked at YouTube, but can't find anything about GTO moldings....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> Puuh, I made it ;-)
> I also looked at YouTube, but can't find anything about GTO moldings....



You did not say what year car? In the upper right hand corner you will see "Google Custom Search" box. Type in Rocker Clip or Rocker Panel Molding and it will pull up several past discussions. Here is just one I found typing in 1967 Rocker Clip:

https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/1967-rocker-clips-help-49569/

Found this for 1968: https://www.gtoforum.com/f130/noob-rocker-panel-molding-question-70330/


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks Jim,
I used the search box and I also found These discussions.
But my english is not the best, and I didn't understand all.
So I hoped, that someone had a Video....
I'll install these moldings next month, and I think while doing it, I'll understand.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*roccker stainless*

rocker stainless...
here is a few pictures of the 69 LeMans I am parting out and the clips

the last picture is of the plastic nut still in the PASSENGER fender
the other pictures are of the drivers side

do you still have the holes ??

Scott

the large brackets hang in the trim ... then hook the trim on the car ...see pictures...
then align front and back screws
then the large bracket swings under the car and the screw goes up into the rocker
locking the trim on..


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

I did it, it was really easy work.....thanks a lot.


----------

